# Funniest Costume?



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I think its really great when people not only dress up but also get 'into' the character. Last year we had a very dramatic entrance from Ozzie Osbourn and his private nurse and also 2 kozaken(don't know what that is in english) who chased each other around shooting each other and even had blood bags to squash once they got hit.










What's the english name for them? Russians? All the dutch people knew right away that they were kozaken....we americans didn't have a clue lol 

MsM


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Cossacks! One gave my husband a horse once!


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

Halloween '03 we went as Seigfried and Roy, with my husband freshly mauled by my friend who dressed as the tiger (tacky? yes, but funny)

'04 we were the Heat Miser and the Snow Miser from that claymation Christmas movie The Year Without A Santa"

this year we're going as Sock Monkeys lol


----------



## molly (Oct 20, 2004)

monkeybutler said:


> Halloween '03 we went as Seigfried and Roy, with my husband freshly mauled by my friend who dressed as the tiger (tacky? yes, but funny)
> 
> '04 we were the Heat Miser and the Snow Miser from that claymation Christmas movie The Year Without A Santa"
> 
> this year we're going as Sock Monkeys lol



Di you have any pics of your Heat Miser and Cold Miser...that was my favourite Christmas animation show. Also any pics of your sock monkeys?


----------



## molly (Oct 20, 2004)

Our funniest costume would have been Cheech and Chong....husband did chong and I did cheech. We rolled a big joint out of paper and carried it around with us...I have pics but unfortunitly they would need to be scanned to show everyone. We looked good though.


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

Molly, I don't have pics of the sock monkeys yet because the costumes aren't done. I do have the Heat and Snow Miser, but not on my computer. I'll scan and post them this week. 

It was so funny that year, no one knew who the Miser brothers were. It made me feel old lol


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

I went to a 70's themed Halloween party a few years back. One guy was dressed as Bjorn Borg with a wig & headband, tight white tennis shorts and a wooden tennis racquet. It was funny because it was well done, you knew it was Bjorn Borg without him saying anything and those 70's clothes are awful LOL


----------

